# Tomorrow marks one month!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For those of us who bought on the release date, tomorrow marks one month of iPad-ing!  I'm still pleased with mine, to the point where I feel guilty for neglecting my poor Kindle!  No buyer's remorse here, though. My iPad performed well on it's first trip out of state, and I'm also using it at home more than I expected.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I feel a little guilty as I've been neglecting Fred somewhat, but it has been good for the book budget.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I had both my iPad and my Kindle with me on this weekend trip, and I used the Kindle much more (due to a lack of wireless Internet  ) but I did use the iPad some, for exactly the reasons I bought it, to show some folks pictures of my quilts, to sketch some notes of ideas for future quilts, to play a game or two, and to read some books at night using the Kindle for IPad application without having to have the light on and bother hubby.  I used the Kindle when we were at the race track and no racing was going on, in the car, and out in the sun porch at our friends' house.  Even though I couldn't wireless synch, I could note the location on the Kindle or Ipad and use the "go to location feature" on the other device when switching.  Pretty cool.

Betsy


----------

